# Just got 3 Hi fin synodontis eupterus



## romsan (Sep 6, 2010)

They are so much fun... I love then they swim up side down 
Also they are bothering my BN pleco all the time and he chases them  

I wanted to get some video but couldn't find my camera...

Very happy with them


----------



## chagoi99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Video would be nice


----------

